# Sczcerbiak on his way out?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/3571p-3216c.html 

I don't think that Stackhouse should be involved. He is Detroit's leader. Sprewell would probably screw everything up for the Pistons. I think that the deal should just be Sczcerbiak and a filler to the Knicks for Sprewell and a filler. What do you guys think?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

wally for spree?i think you're getting screwed.you're losing on the age factor. and you're losing on the character factor.talent wise thats probably a push.although wally is a better shooter.


----------

